# Primos Alpha Dogg, cheapest I've ever seen



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

This is the cheapest I've ever seen a new Alpha Dogg listed for......

http://www.natchezss.com/brand.cfm?contentID=productDetail&brand=PY&prodID=PY3756&prodTitle=Primos Alpha Dogg with Remote & Color Display​​​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow...that is a good price. They have come out with a new and bigger and better caller. The "Boss Dogg"

http://www.primos.com/products/predator-calls/boss-dogg/


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

still not cheap enough for me to switch from my fox pro


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

$500.00 is more than I would pay for an electronic call.

http://www.hunting4less.com/primos-3757-boss-dogg/​


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thats the nice thing,my fox pro wasnt that much and i didnt even pay for it

sons bought it for me last xmas


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I will stay with my $15 field grade call and buy $485 worth of beer, lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not paying that for a call either. I've got about 20 minutes and 35 cents into my favorite call.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Little too rich for my blood too. Have to keep the foxpro and use the hand calls when I get better on them.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

prairiewolf said:


> I will stay with my $15 field grade call and buy $485 worth of beer, lol


Now there's a man with a plan!!


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

I like my Alpha Dogg, and Natchez has historically been very good about pricing that model competitively. The Boss does look pretty nice, but I just wonder how long the battery life would be with three 50-watt amplifiers blasting? Also, the thing must be heavy with 8 D batteries, too. On the other hand, my Alpha will fit in my knapsack and really isn't much of a pain to lug around.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's what I like about my Alpha Dogg, it fits in my backpack.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

That's an awesome price, but with a baby due in 2 months I don't think I could talk the wife into that. Guess if I wait long enough it'll be at a great price haha


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

huntertibbs said:


> That's an awesome price, but with a baby due in 2 months I don't think I could talk the wife into that. Guess if I wait long enough it'll be at a great price haha


 Great time to buy a gift for the new Baby. HA !!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Electronics should be considered "plan B" anyway......Right?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> Electronics should be considered "plan B" anyway......Right?


I agree JT, I like the design and the sound quality and large display on the remote of the Alpha Dogg and were the three reasons I bought mine. Mouth calls are still my first preference.


----------

